# London, England--what is close by?



## Noodle (Mar 10, 2009)

Milton Keynes is a fun day trip, I would say 30 mins away? Large indoor snow and if you go on a certain night they have boxes jumps rails etc.
Scotland isn't too far away but it's hit and miss with the weather. The best mountain is caringorm if you go up there.
Then you have europe - I suggest the eurotunnel for ease as your in london, so you've got france etc. which have some lovely mountains and the train doesn't cost too much.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

Cheap and quick flights from London to Geneva (Easyjet return flight less than USD 100, 90 minutes each way). From there you can reach Morzine/Avoriaz, Chamonix, and a bunch of other places in France by minibus. I recommend Morzine/Avoriaz to snowboarders.

Cheap and quick flights from London to Zurich (Easyjet return flights for less than USD 100, 100 minutes each way). From there you can reach Saas-Fee and Zermatt in three hours by train (the return on the train should cost you about USD 100). You can reach a bunch of other places in Switzerland but Saas-Fee and Zermatt each have a glacier so you can ride all year long. The glacier areas begin at 3000m (9800 feet) and go up to 4000m (13000 feet) at both resorts. 

You can also look at some smaller regional airports in France like Lyon and Grenoble. It might be worth it to get to Tignes/Val d'Isere, which in my opinion is the best snowboarding resort in Europe. There is a also a small glacier area there...

Also, there are cheap flights to Innsbruck, and from there you can easily get the train to St. Anton, the mecca of off piste riding.

And there are lots of agencies which specialize in weekend getaways to all these places.

To sum up: summertime - Saas Fee and Zermatt
wintertime - Tignes/Val D'Isere 
- St. Anton

Oh and you'll probably find out but here it is anyway - the trains are fucking expensive. Fly everywhere (Easyjet, Ryanair, etc.)


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

thetraveler said:


> Cheap and quick flights from London to Geneva (Easyjet return flight less than USD 100, 90 minutes each way). From there you can reach Morzine/Avoriaz, Chamonix, and a bunch of other places in France by minibus. I recommend Morzine/Avoriaz to snowboarders.
> 
> Cheap and quick flights from London to Zurich (Easyjet return flights for less than USD 100, 100 minutes each way). From there you can reach Saas-Fee and Zermatt in three hours by train (the return on the train should cost you about USD 100). You can reach a bunch of other places in Switzerland but Saas-Fee and Zermatt each have a glacier so you can ride all year long. The glacier areas begin at 3000m (9800 feet) and go up to 4000m (13000 feet) at both resorts.
> 
> ...


St Anton is about 3hrs by train from Zurich Airport as well not only close from Innsbruck


----------



## nigel b (Jul 6, 2009)

stay in innsbruck city center
head to stubai or khutai
get the train to soll,kitzbuhuel,zell am see
hemel hempstead snow dome isnt far from london


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

*les deux alpes*

les deux alpes is a great location in france, all the budget airlines fly to grenoble and lyon and the resort is fantastic. great riding and good night scene, for more info check Titan Snow | Facebook


----------

